# driver required esystem el3103



## tizzz (May 2, 2009)

hi could someone help me i need a driver for the wireless network wlan for my laptop which is an e.system el3103.thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Is it on XP or Vista? 

Get Device Instance ID of the WLAN (network controller) in Device Manager and include in your next post.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Try this site for Vista drivers:
http://support.thetechguys.com/layout.aspx?ID={31f73f78-e020-474a-a237-adfece6181e0}&CatID={5b3492df-9c8f-4a3d-9477-4432ab7f8069}

From the specs you have a Intel® Pro 3945ABG wireless LAN 

Hope this helps,
Bill


----------

